# Just Wacem's



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I use muzzy 100 grain three blades and i like everything about them except that at the end of the season i have to resight in my bow for field points. I have have heard from several people that wacem's fly just like your field points with no ajusting when you go back and forth. I just want some more input from those who shoot them good or bad.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot Wac'ems and really like them. I shot Muzzy's just like you before I switched. As for the shooting just like field points and you don't have to adjust your bow. I have to disagree with that statement. I have to make some minor adjustments, but nothing major. The best advise is by 3 of them and test it out yourself.

I shoot in the 3D tournements and needs my bow to be very accurate thus the reason I make minor adjustments after shooting broadheads.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

ya at 20 yards there is a difference of about 4-5 inches down and 4-5 inches to the left when i am shooting the broadheads the first time changing thats a huge ajustment i have to make.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If your arrows are tracking left and down you might have a shaft with to stiff of spine. :idea: 

Are you shooting a straight flech or does it have some helical to it? :?:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> ya at 20 yards there is a difference of about 4-5 inches down and 4-5 inches to the left when i am shooting the broadheads the first time changing thats a huge ajustment i have to make.


WOW! :shock: :shock:

wackems fly with my field tips out to 60 yards without any corrections. In fact I can't shoot at the same spot with them for fear of ruining my arrows.
I cant say enough good things about them. LOVE THEM!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

There is not a broadhead out there that fly's the same as fieldtips. There are some that are closer than others including expandables. They come out of the bow the same but within the regular flex of the arrow, the broad heads can not recover the same because they have "wings" hanging out there that are effected by the wind created in the shot. 

I long for the day that someone comes out with a broad head that truly flies like a field tip. It will never happen while the broadheads continue to have "wings". A new type of thinking is going to be required.


----------



## SLIVER (Nov 27, 2007)

Wac 'ems are a good head. 
With that being said, I have switched to the g5 Striker. It is the same general design as the Wac'em, but the Striker is stronger, the blades are sharper and stay sharp longer. The striker is bulletproof. I would buy it over the Wac'em all day. G5 for life.

Here is a link.
http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_striker

))--SLIVER-->


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to sound like a jerk saying this but reading posts like this make me feel good about my setup and shooting. I shoot field tips and judo points all year long between the hunts. When fall rolls around I screw in my 125 grain muzzys and put the pin on the target, I have never had to adjust any sights, rests, etc.. when switching back and forth. My broadheads seem to hit about an inch lower than the field points but I'm not about to adjust for that small of difference. They group the same and fly straight, after that its all up to me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

truemule said:


> I'm going to sound like a jerk saying this but reading posts like this make me feel good about my setup and shooting. I shoot field tips and judo points all year long between the hunts. When fall rolls around I screw in my 125 grain muzzys and put the pin on the target, I have never had to adjust any sights, rests, etc.. when switching back and forth. My broadheads seem to hit about an inch lower than the field points but I'm not about to adjust for that small of difference. They group the same and fly straight, after that its all up to me.


+1 1/8!

Amazing what a well-tuned bow and well-tuned arrow will do with a well-designed broadhead like a Muzzy 125 grain three-blade!

PRO


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

truemule said:


> I'm going to sound like a jerk saying this but reading posts like this make me feel good about my setup and shooting. I shoot field tips and judo points all year long between the hunts. When fall rolls around I screw in my 125 grain muzzys and put the pin on the target, I have never had to adjust any sights, rests, etc.. when switching back and forth. My broadheads seem to hit about an inch lower than the field points but I'm not about to adjust for that small of difference. They group the same and fly straight, after that its all up to me.


++1 I don't even know if mine are an inch lower, but it isn't enough of a difference for me either, got to love the ever reliable muzzy


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I have found Iron heads to fly very well and have never had to adjust for field tips.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This was my test for this year to see if my broadheads fly the same as my tips. I did this the day before the opener. Both groups were shot at 50 yards. The top group had a 100 grain Wac'em and a 100 grain field tip. The bottom group also had the same combination. As you can see I was happy with the results, with a racket ball size or smaller group with 4 arrows and no real need for sight adjustments.

URL=http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/?action=view&current=0817071326.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I dont know how to post a video.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also read someone saying they are shooting the g5 striker. It is true it has sharper and thicker blades. I don’t know how they were able to copy wac'em design but it looks to me like they stole it and possible made it better. I however won’t shoot the g5 because I want to support a local Utah product.

I have taken several deer with the wac’em and on two of the deer the arrow has penetrated the deer length wise, the first one went in “in front of shoulder and exciting out the rear buttock.” The arrow didn’t come completely out but was sticking at least 6” out the back. The second one the deer was facing away from me looking over its back at me I only had one shot. The shot was 18 yards. The arrow entered on the outside of the left rear buttock and excited just in front of the right front leg. I never found that arrow.

Both shots were 20 yard and under but that is a heck of a lot of penetration for a 375 grain arrow and a 27” draw.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

G5 tried to buy wacem's but wacem's said no. A year later they come out with the striker. I hate G5, this is a classic David and Golith story, big corprate company picking on the mom and pas.


----------

